# Ebay headers



## TreyB1127 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys although this is my first post, I am not new to the forum. I have used the forum a lot and have gained a lot of info on my car here. So thank you for that!

I finally have some money and want to start modding my car. I have an automatic nissan altima 3.5. So far I have a DIY intake and am working on getting a full exhaust system. 

I have found a header set on ebay and wondering if you guys would turn me away from it. It is about $160 shipped and from what it says comes with headers and y pipe and it is a direct bolt on. What do you think I should do...Here is the link....eBay Motors: 02-06 Nissan Altima 3.5L V6 Stainless Header VQ35DE SER (item 300255416946 end time Sep-07-08 14:23:49 PDT)


----------



## VQ35 DRIFTER (Nov 25, 2005)

dude I will sell you mine XS racing headers with race cat (in FS section) for 60 plus shipping. let me know call me at 630-461-0821 Eric.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^ sounds good to me


----------



## Midnite2.5S (Nov 11, 2008)

VQ35 DRIFTER said:


> dude I will sell you mine XS racing headers with race cat (in FS section) for 60 plus shipping. let me know call me at 630-461-0821 Eric.


Still got it? I will take it if it's still for sale. 

Thanks


----------

